

Show HN: Semantic price comparison browser extension - holznot
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/ciuvo/

======
holznot
We've developed a browser extension that checks for better prices, user and
professional reviews as well as videos on e-commerce sites. It only becomes
active once we find something useful. Our primary market is Germany currently
but we're looking into other countries since we have reached 85k downloads in
AMO already.

We'd love to hear what you think about it.

